

NASA's Rocket Booster Cam Video - mattraibert
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/07/nasas-rocket-booster-cam-video/241976/

======
cl8ton
Thanks for the link! I will always click on links that have cameras on
rockets.

Something so primal and perfect about it.

